
Missouri Gov. declares state of emergency ahead of Ferguson announcements - aaronbrethorst
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2014/11/17/missouri-gov-jay-nixon-declares-state-of-emergency-ahead-of-ferguson-announcements/
======
GhostCursor
I hope the cops stay non-violent this time.

Good to know that people are prepared for violent, over-reacting police this
time around. Bunch of thugs.

